

A webless social network - rahooligan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2011/06/mobile-phones-india-0?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/weblesscoailnetwork

======
scottpony
I think the potential in India is huge after having worked there for so many
years. Mobile developers shouldn't forget this here in the US.

